# UFC T-shirt Design: A Winning Tee



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

You might think that T-shirt printing isn’t the most exciting of industries. Well, you’d be wrong; T-shirt printing certainly has its moments.

And we know that we have to say that, but it does. We don’t just mean because we hang around all day drinking cups of tea, listening to funky music and providing awesome customer service to all you people looking for T-shirt printing.

What’s really cool about the T-shirt printing industry is that it allows us at Printsome to cross into all sorts of different workplaces.

From printing T-shirts for really cool marketing campaigns in London to providing T-shirts for innovative UK advertisers, all the way through to providing T-shirts for merchandising purposes to athletes, musicians and performers.

One of those came to the fore this weekend as UFC fighter Luke Barnatt, complete with recent T-shirt printing from Printsome, stepped into the ring in Manchester.

He didn’t just step into the ring either, he owned it – we like to think the T-shirt printing provided by us helped!

Here’s how his fight went, as per mmafighting.com:

“Middleweights Andrew Craig and Luke Barnett each earned Fight of the Night honours with their two-round chaotic affair. Barnatt, 25, pumped his jab the entire first round, but close to the end of the frame drilled Craig, 27, with a one-two combination that sent the American reeling.
Barnatt, however, failed to capitalize and Craig was able to make it to the second frame. The Brit would not be held back, though, and used an uppercut to rock Craig again. As the American tried to recover, Barnett landed a hip toss where he was able to secure back control and eventually a rear naked choke 2:12 of the second round.”

So there you have it, an example of when T-shirt printing leads to us pursuing an interest in something such as UFC fighting: well done Luke!


----------

